# A Bowl Of Sugar



## sandy_scooter (Jan 26, 2008)

Dough, moolah, rhino, spondulicks, penny, pound, shilling or dollar.

Whatever your term for it may be. I ask you ‘ what would a world and society be like without money?’, well this is my theory, you do not have to agree, you do not have to believe, all I ask is you read with an open mind. 

Where do I start?, with the homeless?, the millionaires?, the drug addicts?, civilization in general?, the industries?, the broken lives?, the broken families?, the ill?.

Money effects every second, of every day, in any life. If it didn’t exist, if no one had any inkling of the idea of money, the world would be simple.

All resources when man started to evolve came from natural sources and as currency didn’t exist it was all free.

It was only around 560 BC when some **** named Lydian King Croesus got a bit bored one day and decided to make some cooper coins. Then around 700 BC another guy King Pheidon decided to engrave the Chelone onto some silver coins that then went on to be called Chelone coins and used as international currency. Then the vicious circle began, throughout the ages money has generated to such a large scale that you will die without it. 

Imagine a world without money, it would be one big chilled out party, my reasoning for this is if you didn’t need it to survive, you wouldn’t have to work, the downside to this reasoning is if no one had to do anything, we wouldn’t have to technology or resources we have today.

The flipside to that are the inventors and great minds of the world’s history were not getting paid to invent or discover, so it doesn’t mean that we would all be living in mud huts. The human race has a survival instinct, and just because there is no pay cheque coming in at the end of the month does not mean that civilization would stop thinking and creating, at the end of the day if they’ve never heard of the concept of money , there is no reason for them to crave it.

If currency never existed everyone would be equal, there would be no competition, who drives the nicest car, who can afford the best holiday, who’s wearing the best threads. The list is endless I could go on forever but instead im going to pin point the issues that wouldn’t exist without currency. Without it there would be no hunger, less disease, no poverty, more true love rather than artificial love stemmed from money or image, no bullying, no war, no crime, no burglary, no killings.

How would it affect society if money didn’t exist? The drug addicts would have no reason to crave their next fix, most cases of drug addiction are caused by unhappiness, depression, abuse, and self loathing or just looking for a way to make their day that little bit better. In this world I imagine none of these things exist, its peace and harmony, civilsation working together, the elderly, the youths, people of every race and every belief.

The homeless and poverty stricken people of the world would be no different than anyone else in the world they would have the same resources and equipment to live life. People of all races would be treated the same with equal opportunity. There would be no commercialism, people with unique talent whether they be musicians to belly dancers would be appreciated for their talent.  There would be no agents out there spotting the new face for some commercial rock band, that can’t actually hold any sort of note on any instrument never mind a vocal voice.

There would be no competition for people looking for a mate to spend their life with, Della wouldn’t be leaving Frank for Joe down the street because he’s just won the lottery.

Id like to think in a world without money two people man and woman, man and man, woman and woman, could find a true love, a soul mate so to speak, find someone they can share their dreams with rather than their bank account.

Issues like crime, gang wars, killings, kidnappings all revolve around money, its money money ******* money!

From everything ive already pointed out and I know I could sit here all night with examples of how money has ruined the world I simply cant, I would be here all my life. 

And even though in the perfect world ive just written about, time wouldn’t matter unfortunately im still living in the world as it is where currency is everything and time is nothing. 

On that note im going to leave you with my thoughts and dreams of a perfect world, and the day all currency is burnt....................... I hope to see you calling in for a bowl of sugar .

Sandy

Comments more than welcomed


----------



## Lora (Jan 27, 2008)

Did you ever think of becoming a politician? I think many can agree with your assertion that money is the root of all evil. However, I submit that the problem exists in the people who use the money and not the money itself.


----------



## JohnN (Jan 28, 2008)

the "love" of money is the root of all evil not money itself. Its when money is more important than fmaily, friends and morality that things go pear shaped.


----------

